# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية > مقالات وأعمدة رأي >  >  صحيفة المنبر عناوين وأخبار الصحف الصادرة صباح الأربعاء 5 أغسطس 2015

## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*مدرب المريخ يغلق التدريبات في وجه الجماهير والإعلام



يدخل فريق الكرة بنادي المريخ في معسكر مغلق اعتباراً من مساء الأربعاء بفندق روينا يستمر حتى موعد مباراة وفاق سطيف الأحد المقبل وكان الفريق أدى مراناً مساء الثلاثاء بمشاركة كل اللاعبين وبحضور جماهيري منقطع النظر فيما قرر الجهاز الفني اغلاق التدريبات في وجه الجماهير والاعلام في المرحلة المقبلة حتى يستعد الفريق بشكل مثالي للقاء الأحد أمام وفاق سطيف الجزائري.
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*محسن سيد : أكتبوها على لساني.. صدارة المريخ للممتاز مريخية وبفارق النقاط

استبعد محسن سيد مدرب المريخ المساعد أن تؤثر النتيجة التعادلية التي انتهت عليها مباراة المريخ أمام السلاطين على صدارة فريقه لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز وقال: أكتبوها على لساني.. صدارة المريخ للممتاز مستمرة حتى النهاية، وستكون بفارق النقاط لا الأهداف وأقول هذا الحديث وأنا واثق منه لأنه لا يوجد أي فريق في المنافسة يستطيع أن يقف أمام الأحمر، وأكد محسن أن المريخ سينتظم في معسكر مغلق اعتباراً من اليوم وستأخذ تدريباته طابع الجدية لأن مباراة وفاق سطيف على درجة كبيرة من الأهمية وتمثل لهم مفتاح التأهل لنصف النهائي مشدداً على أهمية دعم الجماهير للفريق حتى يتمكن من تجاوز عقبة الوفاق والانطلاق بقوة في دوري الأبطال.
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*جمهور وفاق سطيف متخوف من خط فريقه الخلفي امام المريخ بامدرمان

أثار المردود المتواضع للخط الخلفي لفريق وفاق سطيف في المباراة الودية أمام نجم مفرة خاصة في الشوط الأول، تخوفات كل من تابع المباراة من عشاق هذا الفريق بعد أن تمكن المنافس من خلق 3 فرص سانحة للتهديف وتوقيع هدف في شباك الوفاق، رغم التغييرات الكثيرة التي قام بها المدرب ماضوي، من خلال إقحامه ثنائي محوري جديد دلهوم وكنيش، وبوشار في الجهة اليمنى، من دون الحصول على الصلابة المرجوة، ما يجعل ماضوي أمام حتمية إعادة النظر في خياراته قبل الوصول للخرطوم والاستعداد لمواجهة المريخ الأحد المقبل.
*

----------


## ayman akoud

*
*

----------


## ayman akoud

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## ayman akoud

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## ayman akoud

*تسلم يا ود الخليفة مشكور
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ayman akoud
					

تسلم يا ود الخليفة مشكور



صباحك نور وسرور يا ود عكود
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*اتحاد الكرة يتمسك بقرار الاستئنافات بشأن مريخ أملما فهمنا حاجه !! (جاموسه)مشكور عبدالمنعم وصباحك ورد أحمر
*

----------


## احمر واصفر

*مشكور  اخونا الغالي العزيز عبدالمنعم علي مجهوداتك
                        	*

----------


## SHAKIRATEYA

*سلام يا المبروك والفأل الحسن .. سلام لود الخليفه الدائما متحزم ومشمر ساعده لخدمة الآخرين .. وخيره عمّ القرى والحضر .. سلام ناثر الدرر نسال الله ان ينور طريقك ويخضّر ضراعك آميين يا رب العالمين
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مشكور الحبيب منعم على الابداعات والروائع

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الزعيم
 

رابح سعدان : من يكسب في لقاء المريخ والوفاق يفوز باللقب
الأحمر يتدرب لمدة ساعتين .. اجتماع مطول بين الجهاز الفني والقطاع الرياضي والمدرب ينفرد بالمدينة
مجلس الزعيم يجتمع اليوم .. يطرح 500 تذكرة للدعم و الجماهير تحتشد بدار النادي
المريخ يتدرب (120) دقيقة بملعبه أمس
جمال سالم وبله يغيبان .. الفرنسي يركز على التكتيك
جلسة بين المدرب والقطاع الرياضي
المجلس يجتمع ظهرا بالمكتب التنفيذي
عقدت اجتماعا مهما امس .. لجنة التعبئة تحشد عضويتها لمواجهة الأحد


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الصدى
 

تألق جماعي في مران المريخ ..وغارزيتو يغلق التدريبات أمام الجمهور والاعلام
اتحاد الكورة ينفي تمثيل السودان بستة أندية في الأبطال و الكوندرالية
المريخ يطرح يطرح بطاقات فئه مليون جنيه لمباراة الوفاق جمال سالم يصل فجراً
غارزيتو يغلق التمارين أمام الجماهير والإعلام اعتبارا من اليوم
في مران الفرقة الحمراء أمس .. الجماهير تتفاعل مع لمسات اوكراه وغارزيتو يطالبها بالتزام الصمت
المريخ يدشن تذاكر فئة مليون جنيه لمباراة الوفاق صباح اليوم
جمال سالم يصل فجرا ويبلغ الجهاز الفني بتاخره
المريخ ينتظم في معسكر مغلق اليوم
ابوجريشه : على الجميع تهيئة الاجواء أمام غارزيتو لتجهيز الفريق بشكل مثالي للقاء الوفاق
بعثة التطواني في الخرطوم صباح اليوم


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صـحيفة الزاوية
 

الفرنسي اخبر الصحفيين بحاجته للتركيز في تدريب اليوم ..  غارزيتو يجتمع بالمدينة .. و العقرب يؤكد حسم سطيف
جمال سالم يتأخر في الوصول للخرطوم .. و مدرب الحراس يخضعه لبرنامج مكثف
مجلس المريخ يعقد اجتماعا استثنائيا اليوم .. و يطرخ تذاكر خاصة للمقصورة
لاعب وسط الوفاق دلهوم : مباراة الاحد (مصيرية) و الفوز فيها بست نقاط

*

----------


## كدكول

*مشكور ياغالي
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*◄ صـحـيـفــــة قــــــــوون :

- الرئيس حضر المران وامر بصرف حافز جماعى كاش لكل لاعبى الرديف
- هلال السودان يواصل تدريباته لممثل التطوان
- عودة جوليام ووليد علاء الدين وسيسيه والقائد مساوى واندرزينهو يلفت الانظار
- ضوابط مشدده لمباراة الهلال والتطوانى المغربى
- الكبار يستعدون للعوده بقوه بعد مزاحمة الصغار واجتماع للكوكى مع الكاردينال
- المغاربه يحلقون فى سماء الخرطوم ب18 لاعب فقط وعلى دفعتين
- بأمر الكاف مؤتمر صحفى لمدربى الهلال والتطوانى غدا الخميس
- الهلال يواصل معسكره بالصنوبر ويتدرب مساء اليوم
- نجم المغرب التطوانى يقترب من الوداد
- الكوكى وخالد بخيت تحدثا لــ بى ان اسبورت
- المريخ يواصل التحضيرات وغارزيتو يعلن:الاكابر منحونا دفعه معنويه رائعه بالتعادل وسنهزمهم بالخرطوم
- بسبب خلاف مع احد لاعبى الفريق المنتقلين حديثا للنادى استقالة عبد المهيمن من دائرة الكره بالاهلى شندى

◄ صـحـيـفــــة الاسـيــــــــــــاد :

- الصداره زرقاء والوصافة حمراء
- الهلال 43 والمريخ 40 هكذا قالت القوانين
- الفرقه الهلاليه تؤدى البروفه الرئيسيه تأهبا للمعركه المغربيه والكوكى يفعل الجوانب البدنيه
- صهيب عز الدين مساوى اخبرنى قبل المباراه باننى ساتوج بالنجوميه ولهذا السبب احتفلت مع بشه وكاريكا
- بشه الصغير:لم اتخوف من تجربة البرتقالى ثقتى فى امكانياتى لاتحدها حدود وشكرا الكوكى
- الكاردينال يقتحم المران ويلهب حماس الاقمار ويوجه صرف الحوافز بالمحلى والدولار
- بامر الكاف: تنفتيش الجمهور قبل الدخول لمباراة الهلال والتطوانى ومنع الالعاب الناريه ومكبرات الصوت
- بعثة التطوانى فى الخرطوم فجر ومساء اليوم
- المراقب الجيبوتى وصل امس وحل بكورال
- طاقم الحكام الكميرونى يصل فجر اليوم
- الكاردينال يتابع المران يحى اللاعبين يلتقى بالكوكى ويطلع على اخر التقارير
- الياس كبير :فخورين بماقدمه الاولاد امام النسور

◄ صـحـيـفــــة الـجـوهـــرة الـريـاضـيـــة :

- عقدو العزم ورفعو الهمه لقياده المعركه من داخل المقبره فى امسية العبور
- جمهور الهلال الجمعه حياة اوموت
- الكاردينال الموقعه الافريقيه شغلنا الشاغل والكوكى يؤكد الكره فى ملعب الانصار
- فال يشعل ثوره ضد رئيس التطوانى كيبى من باريس عودتى اقتربت والثعلب يكشف المثير فى حواره مع الجوهره
- الكاف يفرض مواجهة التونسى والاسبانى غدا بالاتحاد اتلتيكو بالخرطوم ويتدرب بالدار المريخ يدشن تحضيراته للسطايفه
- الكاردينال واركان حربه فى المران
- الكوكى ل بى ان اسبورت موقعة الجمعه مصيريه ونحتاج لدعم الانصار
- حمدان حمد الهلال الشاب يقدم كرة قدم حديثه
- جوليام يتدرب بمتابعة الوحده الطبيه

◄ صـحـيـفــــة عـالــــم الـنـجــــوم :

- بعثته نصل الخرطوم اليوم التطوانى مرعوب من مثلث الهلال المقلوب
- طوارئ فى الهلال والكاردينال يعقد اجتماع مع الكوكى والمعلم
- 5 مباريات داخليه للهلال تشهد 10 اهداف والرباعى يهدد التطوانى
- الجماهير تقبل تحدى الكوكى وتعد بمؤازره كبيره للفريق
- عصام كرار: مافى زول داير من الهلال قروش
- تدريبات خاصه للقائد وشاقه لنيمار

◄ صـحـيـفــــة الـمـــشـــــاهـــــــد :

- الهلال النشوان يعلن الطوارئ لمغربي تطوان
- الكاف يضع ضوابط مشددة لمباراة الجمعة .. تفتيش الجماهير ومنع الشماريخ
- مجلس الهلال في المران .. تقرير للمعلم .. الكاردينال يحفز نجوم الرديف
- المريخ يكثف تدريباته بجدية لمعركة الاحد الافريقية والوالي يتابع من تركيا
- محسن سيد : المريخ جاهز لمواجهة الوفاق وننشد وقفة الجماهير

◄ صـحـيـفــــة الــمــوســــــم :

- ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻳﻔﺘﺢ ﻣﻠﻒ ﺍﻻﺑﻄﺎﻝ ﻭﺗﺄﻟﻖ ﻻﻓﺖ ﻟﻼﻗﻤﺎﺭ
- ﺍﻟﻜﻮﻛﻲ ﻳﺠﻬﺰ ﺍﻟﺜﻼﺛﻲ ﻟﻠﺘﻄﻮﺍﻧﻲ .. ﻭﺿﻮﺍﺑﻂ ﻣﺸﺪﺩﺓ ﻟﻠﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ
- ﻣﻮﻗﻊ ﺇﺳﻄﻴﻒ (ﻳﺴﺨﺮ ) : ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺗﻌﺎﺩﻝ ﻣﻊ ﻓﺮﻳﻖ ﻣﻐﻤﻮﺭ
- ﺃﺳﺎﻣﺔ ﻋﻄﺎ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺎﻥ .. ﻻ ﺗﻮﺟﺪ ﺃﻱ ﺻﻔﻘﺔ ﻓﻲ ﻗﻀﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﻳﻨﻪ
- ﺗﺪﺭﻳﺒﺎﺕ ﺧﺎﺍﺍﺻﺔ ﻟﺜﻼﺛﻲ ﺍﻻﺯﺭﻕ .. ﺟﻮﻟﻴﺎﻡ ﻣﺴﺎﻭﻱ ﻧﻴﻤﺎﺭ
- ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻳﺴﺘﻠﻢ ﻡ ﻳﻔﻴﺪ ﺧﻠﻮ ﻗﺎﺋﻤﺔ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻻﻳﻘﺎﻓﺎﺕ
- ﻓﺌﺎﺕ ﻋﺎﻟﻴﺔ ﻟﻠﻘﺎﺀ ﺍﻻﺯﺭﻕ ﻭﺑﻄﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﻐﺮﺏ
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اسامة عطا المنان: لاتوجد صفقة في قضية المدينة وسندعم قمة السودان حتى تحقيق الاميرة الافريقية

 

كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 

قال امين خزينة الاتحاد العام  اسامةة عطا المنان في حديثه لبرنامج زمن اضافي الذي يعده ويقدمه الزميل حسن  فاروق باذاعة 96 انهم سيدعمون قمة السودان بل حدود وان كافة امكانيات  الاتحاد ستكون مسخرة لهما من اجل تشريف السودان و إعلا رايته في البطولة  الافريقية وسيقومون بتأجيل اي مباراة طالما ان ذلك يخدم الهلال والمريخ  ونفي وجود صفقة بين الهلال والمريخ لاغلاق ملف و شكوى اللاعب بكري المدينة  مبينا ان الهلال والمريخ مؤسستين منفصلتين تداران بمجالس لهما كينونتهما  وان القرار الاخير صادر من مجلس الهلال وشدد على ضرورة اعتماد تسجيلات  اللاعبين من داخل مكاتب الاتحاد ان ذلك لن يتغير الا بتعديلات يقوم بها  الاتحاد اما يخصوص قضية الامل ضد اللاعب بكري المدينة فقد رفض الحديث عنها  وقال انها الان امام لجنة الاستئنافات ويرفض التعليق الا بعد حسمها ونفي  تدخله في عمل للجنة الاستئنافات وقال ان ما يذكر غير صحيح اما بخصوص  المنتخبات الوطنية فقد قال انها جاهزة بنسبة كبيرة ان ترتيب السودان وصل في  تصنيف الشهر الحالي المركز 90 وانهم سيهتمون بها في الفترة المقبلة وفيما  يتعلق بموضوع اموال البث قال ان الاتحاد تسلم كافة الاموال الجديدة ولكن  هناك متآخرات سيتم التحصيل عليها مستقبلا 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مشوار القمة للجولة الرابعة في المجموعات ابطال افريقيا 


 



كتب:- محمدعبدالباقي احمد

بدﺃﺕ ﺍﻷﻧﺪﻳﺔ ﺍﻷﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺸﺎﺭﻛﺔ ﻓﻲ  ﺭﺑﻊ ﻧﻬﺎﺋﻲ ﺑﻄﻮﻟﺔ ﺍﻷﻧﺪﻳﺔ ﺍﻷﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﺔ ﺍﻷﺑﻄﺎﻝ ﺗﺮﺗﻴﺒﺎﺗﻬﺎ ﻟﻠﺠﻮﻟﺔ ﺍﻟﺮﺍﺑﻌﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ  ﺭﺑﻤﺎ ﺗﺤﺪﺩ ﺑﺸﻜﻞ ﻛﺒﻴﺮ ﻣﻼﻣﺢ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻕ ﺍﻟﺼﺎﻋﺪﺓ ﻟﻨﺼﻒ ﺍﻟﻨﻬﺎﺋﻲ .
ﻭﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻤﻮﻋﺔ ﺍﻷﻭﻟﻰ ﻳﺒﺪﺃ ﻓﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻟﻤﻐﺮﺏ ﺍﻟﺘﻄﻮﺍﻧﻲ ﺭﺣﻠﺘﻪ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ  ﻋﻦ ﻃﺮﻳﻖ  ﺍﻟﻘﺎﻫﺮﺓ ﻭﺳﻴﺼﻞ غدا ﺍﻷﺭﺑﻌﺎﺀ ﻟﻤﻮﺍﺟﻬﺔ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻳﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻌﺔ. وكان الهلال حقق  التعادل في المغرب بهدف البرازيلي الذي افرح السودان وجماهير الهلال. 
وايضا ﺗﺴﺎﻓﺮ ﺑﻌﺜﺔ ﺳﻤﻮﺣﺔ غدا ﺍﻷﺭﺑﻌﺎﺀ ﺇﻟﻰ ﻛﻨﺸﺎﺳﺎ ﻭﻣﻨﻬﺎ ﺇﻟﻰ ﻟﻮﻣﻤﺒﺎﺷﻲ ﻟﻤﻮﺍﺟﻬﺔ ﻣﺎﺯﻳﻤﺒﻲ ﻳﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﺴﺒﺖ. 
اماﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻤﻮﻋﺔ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻧﻴﺔ ﺳﻴﻜﺘﻔﻲ ﻣﻮﻟﻮﺩﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﻌﻠﻤﺔ ﺑﺒﺺ ﺳﻴﺎﺣﻲ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﺻﻤﺔ  ﺍﻟﺠﺰﺍﺋﺮ ﻟﻤﻮﺍﺟﻬﺔ ﺍﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﺻﻤﺔ ﻳﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻌﺔ’ ﺑﻴﻨﻤﺎ ﺗﺼﻞ ﺑﻌﺜﺔ ﻭﻓﺎﻕ ﺳﻄﻴﻒ ﺇﻟﻰ  ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ ﻳﻮﻡ
ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻌﺔ ﻟﻤﻮﺍﺟﻬﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﻮﻡ ﺍﻷﺣﺪ القادم في استاد المريخ المباراة السابقة حقق المريخ التعادل بهدف  مع وفاق اسطيف في ﺍﻟﺠﺰﺍﺋﺮ
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الكاف يعدل زمن مباراة المريخ ووفاق سطيف بامدرمان



قدمت اللجنة المنظمة لمنافسة رابطة الأبطال، موعد مواجهة الجولة الرابعة من  دوري المجموعات التي تجمع المريخ بوفاق سطيف، في ملعب أم درمان بالعاصمة  الخرطوم، أمسية الأحد المقبل، بنصف ساعة عن الموعد الأول، أي في العاشرة  بدلا من العاشرة والنصف، بطلب من القناة الناقلة حصريا للمنافسة «بي ان  سبورتس»، وهو ما وافقت عليه اللجنة المنظمة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*إعلامي بجريدة (الميدان الجزائرية ): مرمى الوفاق كان في متناول يد المريخ في المباراة السابقة

 

اعتبر بنيني سام الإعلامي بجريدة  (الميدان) الجزائرية أن المريخ فرط في الفوز على وفاق سطيف خلال المباراة  التي جمعت بينهما في الجزائرمبينا أن مرمى الفريق الجزائري كان في متناول  اليد لكن لاعبو المريخ لم يتعاملوا مع الفرص التي أتيحت لهم بالصورة  المطلوبة، وأضاف: الوفاق كان في أسوأ أيامه، وكان بإمكان المريخ الخروج  بالثلاث نقاط كاملة وليست نقطة واحدة فقط، بعد أن قدم الفريق السوداني  مباراة رائعة على المستوى التكتيكي، ويبدو أن غارزيتو قرأ الطريقة التي  يلعب بها الوفاق جيدا ودرسها من كافة الجوانب ووضع الرسم التكتيكي المناسب  لفريقه.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الأحمر أهدر نقطتين بسبب أرضية الملعب.. المريخ يطوي ملف الممتاز ويتفرغ لوفاق سطيف




 

حافظ محمد أحمد
يستأنف فريق كرة القدم بنادي المريخ مساء اليوم تحضيراته لمباراته أمام  وفاق سطيف الأحد المقبل لحساب الجولة الرابعة من دوري أبطال أفريقيا، وكان  الجهاز الفني قد منح اللاعبين راحة يوم أمس بأكمله عقب العودة من الفاشر،  بعد أن أهدر الفريق نقطتين في سباق الدوري الممتاز بالتعادل السلبي أمام  المريخ، وعانى اللاعبون بشدة من أرضية الملعب ولم يستطيعوا نقل الكرة  بسهولة طوال زمن المباراة واستعاضوا عنها بالإرسال الطويل ما سهل من مهمة  أصحاب الأرض ورغم التغييرات التي حسنت قليلا من الأداء غير أن النتيجة لم  تتحرك حتى صافرة النهاية.
واحتفظ المريخ بالصدارة رغم التعادل لكون الأحمر يعتبر صاحب الرصيد الأعلى  من الأهداف، وسيغيب الفريق عن مباريات الممتاز حتى منتصف الأسبوع المقبل.
الفرقة الحمراء ستؤدي التدريب الأساسي مساء الجمعة المقبل وينتظر أن يحظى باهتمام ومتابعة كبيرة من كافة عشاق النادي. 
وسيختار غارزيتو المجموعة الأساسية التي سيدفع بها في المباراة في التدريب  الأساسي بالجمعة ولا يفقد المريخ جهود أي من لاعبيه المؤثرين في المباراة  أمام الجزائري باستثناء راجي عبد العاطي الذي نال بطاقة صفراء ثانية ستحرمه  من الظهور غير أن البدلاء قادرون على تعويض اللاعب ويملك غارزيتو خيارات  متميزة في الوسط المتقدم.
وفي أول رد فعل لمباراة مريخ الفاشر أبدى علاء الدين يوسف أسفه لإهدار  نقطتين في سباق الحصول على اللقب معتبرا أن فريقه لم يقدم الأداء المقنع  بسبب رداءة أرضية الملعب مبينا أن أفضل لاعبي العالم لا يستطيع أن يقدم  مستوى مقنعا في ملعب لا يصلح لكرة القدم مشيرا إلى أن زملاءه تأثروا بشدة  برداءة الأرضيه ولم يقدموا أفضل ما عندهم وأكد أنه لا يبحث عن الأعذار  ولكنه يقول الحقيقة مجردة، فييرا أكد أنه لم يكن ليغير شيئا من واقع  المباراة ولن يقدم أداء أفضل من الذي قدمه زملاؤه حال شارك في المباراة  مشيدا بالريح علي والمستوى الذي قدمه معتبرا أن التعادل نتيجة غير جيدة  ولكن لن تؤثر على موقفهم في البطولة مشددا على ضرورة العودة للانتصارات في  الدوري الممتاز وحصد النقاط في ما تبقى من مباريات. 
توقعات بتحطيم جماهير المريخ للأرقام القياسية أمام الوفاق
بعد أن فتحت التنظيمات المريخية ملف مباراة وفاق سطيف في الجولة الرابعة من  عصبة الأبطال وبدا الاهتمام أكثر وعطفا على الجدية الكبيرة للقواعد  المريخية وتفاعلها مع المباراة المرتقبة يتوقع أن تحقق المباراة حضورا  جماهيريا يحطم كل الأرقام القياسية في السنوات الماضية، على غرار ما حدث في  مباراة عزام التنزاني التي حطم فيها أنصار الأحمر كل الأرقام القياسية  وشهدت حضورا جماهيريا غير مسبوق محققا دخلا فاق السبعمائة ألف جنيه في مشهد  لم يحدث من قبل، وستوالي تنظيمات المريخ اجتماعاتها بقواعدها في أرجاء  الخرطوم، استعدادا للمباراة باكرا ما يؤكد أن الفريق سيحظى بدعم جماهيري  كبير وهو ما من شأنه أن يؤثر إيجابا على مستوى اللاعبين في المباراة.
المريخ ينتظم في معسكر مقفول
قرر الجهاز الفني للمريخ أن ينتظم لاعبو الفريق في معسكر مقفول عقب التدريب  اليوم وذلك استعدادا لمباراة وفاق سطيف وسيفرض القطاع الرياضي ضوابط صارمة  على المعسكر، وسيوالي الفريق تدريباته على نسق يومي حتى موعد المباراة وظل  لاعبو المريخ في معسكرات متواصلة خلال الأشهر الماضية بسبب الاستحقاقات  الأفريقية ومباريات الدوري الممتاز بينما منح الجهاز الفني اللاعبين راحة  يوم أمس بعد الماراثون الشاق والمباريات في الفترة الماضية وتخوف غارزيتو  من أن يتسرب الملل للاعبين الذين أمضوا أكثر من عشرين يوما خارج البلاد عقب  مباراة اتحاد العاصمة، وتحدث الفرنسي بلهجة حادة للاعبين وطالبهم بالتركيز  أكثر معتبرا أن مباراة وفاق سطيف تمثل منعطفا مهما وستحدد الفريق الذي  سينتزع إحدى بطاقتي التأهل مشددا على تناسي مباراة السلاطين

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الاتحاد العام ينفي تسلمه مقترحاً من الكاف بزيادة عدد الأندية في البطولات الأفريقية

 

نفى الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم  على لسان أسامة عطا المنان أمين المال تسلم أي مقترح من الكاف يفيد برفع  عدد الأندية المشاركة في دوري الأبطال والكونفدرالية العام المقبل إلى ستة  أندية مبيناً أنهم يعملون بنفس النظام القديم المتعلق بمشاركة أربعة أندية  في بطولتي الأبطال والكونفدرالية مشيراً إلى أن السودان من ضمن 12 دولة  يشارك بأربعة فرق في الأبطال والكونفدرالية ولفت أسامة إلى أن السودان لا  يستطيع زيادة عدد أنديته الا حال حصول أحد العملاقين على لقب دوري أبطال  أفريقيا هذا العام ووقتها يمكن أن يشارك السودان بخمسة أندية ثلاثة في  الأبطال واثنين في الكونفدرالية.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*غارزيتو : الفريق وصل مرحلة عالية من الجاهزية



ﺃﻛﺪ  ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻧﺴﻲ ﺩﻳﻴﻐﻮ ﻏﺎﺭﺯﻳﺘﻮ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﻳﺮ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﻲ ﻟﻠﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺃﻥ ﻓﺮﻳﻘﻪ ﻭﺻﻞ ﻣﺮﺣﻠﺔ ﻋﺎﻟﻴﺔ ﻣﻦ  ﺍﻟﺠﺎﻫﺰﻳﺔ ﺳﻮﺍﺀ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﺠﺎﻧﺐ ﺍﻟﺒﺪﻧﻲ ﺃﻭ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﻲ .. ﻣﺸﻴﺮﺍً ﺇﻟﻰ ﺃﻧﻪ ﻻ ﻳﺤﺘﺎﺝ ﺇﻟﻰ  ﺗﻜﺜﻴﻒ ﺍﻟﺘﺪﺭﻳﺒﺎﺕ ﻗﺒﻴﻞ ﻣﻮﺍﺟﻬﺔ ﻭﻓﺎﻕ ﺳﻄﻴﻒ ﻳﻮﻡ ﺍﻷﺣﺪ ﺍﻟﻤﻘﺒﻞ .. ﻭﻗﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻧﺴﻲ  ﺇﻧﻪ ﺳﻴﻌﻤﻞ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺭﻓﻊ ﺍﻟﺮﻭﺡ ﺍﻟﻤﻌﻨﻮﻳﺔ ﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﻭﺍﻟﺘﺮﻛﻴﺰ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﺘﺪﺭﻳﺒﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺘﺮﻭﻳﺤﻴﺔ  .. ﺧﺎﺻﺔ ﺑﻌﺪ ﻧﺘﻴﺠﺔ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ ﺃﻣﺎﻡ ﻣﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﻔﺎﺷﺮ، ﻣﻀﻴﻔﺎً ﺃﻥ  ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﻭﻓﺎﻕ ﺳﻄﻴﻒ ﺗﺤﺘﺎﺝ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺗﻌﺎﻣﻞ ﻧﻔﺴﻲ ﻭﻣﻌﻨﻮﻱ ﻣﻦ ﻧﻮﻉ ﺧﺎﺹ .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يطرح تذاكر فئة مليون جنيه لمباراة الاحد



كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 

طرح مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ تذاكر فئة الــــ(مليون) جنيه في مباراة فريقه ضد وفاق سطيف وذلك دعما لمسيرة النادي في ابطال افريقيا .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جمال سالم يصل فجرا وينضم لتمارين المريخ



كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 

وصل فجر اليوم الحارس اليوغندي جمال سالم وذلك للانضمام لتمارين المريخ الاعدادية لمباراة الوفاق سطيف في البطولة الافريقية بعد ان شارك مع منتخب بلاده ضد منتخب مصر في التصفيات المؤهلة لاولمبياد ريودي جانيوري وسيشارك مع المريخ اعتبارا من مران اليوم .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*فيصل عجب يستنفر جماهير الزعيم 



  استنفر قائد المريخ السابق (الرجل الفضائي) فيصل عجب من خلال صحيفة  الزاوية جماهير المريخ لمعركة الاحد فائلاً: مباراة الاحد صعبه جدا و  القتال يجب ان يكون بالجمهور قبل اللاعبين ولابد من التوحد خلف الفريق  ومؤازة اللاعبين طوال 90 دقيقة من اجل تحقيق الفوز الذي سيقوى من حظوظ  الفريق فى الترقي لدوري الاربعة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﺿﻔﺮ ﻳﻘﺘﺮﺏ ﻣﻦ ﺗﻌﻮﻳﺾ ﻏﻴﺎﺏ ﺭﺍﺟﻲ



ﻇﻬﺮ اللاعب ﺃﺣﻤﺪ ﺿﻔﺮ ﺑﺸﻜﻞ ﺟﻴﺪ ﻓﻲ ﻣﺮﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﺃﻣﺲ ﻭﻧﻔﺬ ﻛﻞ ﻣﺎ ﻃﻠﺒﻪ ﻣﻨﻪ ﻏﺎﺭﺯﻳﺘﻮ ﺧﺎﺻﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺗﻤﺎﺭﻳﻦ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﺍﺕ  ﺍﻟﻤﻌﻜﻮﺳﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺃﺑﺪﻉ ﻓﻲ ﺗﺤﻮﻳﻠﻬﺎ ﺇﻟﻲ ﺃﻫﺪﺍﻑ ﺑﺴﻼﺡ ﺍﻟﻀﺮﺑﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺮﺃﺳﻴﺔ ﻣﻊ ﺇﺟﺎﺩﺗﻪ ﻟﻠﺘﺴﺠﻴﻞ ﻣﻦ ﺧﺎﺭﺝ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﻄﻘﺔ ﻭﺗﻘﺪﻡ ﺿﻔﺮ ﺑﺪﺭﺟﺔ ﻛﺒﻴﺮﺓ ﻟﻴﺄﺧﺬ ﻣﻮﻗﻌﻪ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺘﺸﻜﻴﻞ ﺍﻷﺳﺎﺳﻲ ﺣﺘﻰ ﻳﻌﻮﺽ ﻏﻴﺎﺏ ﺭﺍﺟﻲ ﻷﻥ ﻏﺎﺭﺯﻳﺘﻮ ﻳﺮﻱ ﻓﻲ ﺿﻔﺮ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻳﺴﺘﻄﻴﻊ ﺃﻥ ﻳﻘﻮﻡ ﺑﺄﺩﻭﺍﺭ ﻣﺰﺩﻭﺟﺔ ﻣﺎ ﺑﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺎﻧﺪﺓ ﺍﻟﺪﻓﺎﻋﻴﺔ ﻭﺍﻟﻬﺠﻮﻣﻴﺔ ﺣﺘﻲ ﻳﻘﻮﻡ ﻭﺳﻂ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺑﺪﻭﺭﻩ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺃﻛﻤﻞ ﻭﺟﻪ ﻓﻲ ﻣﻤﺎﺭﺳﺔ ﺍﻟﻠﻌﺐ ﺍﻟﻀﺎﻏﻂ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺎﻓﺲ .

*

----------


## نور الخطيب

*



قدمت اللجنة المنظمة لمنافسة رابطة الأبطال، موعد مواجهة الجولة الرابعة 




			
				من دوري المجموعات التي تجمع المريخ بوفاق سطيف، في ملعب أم درمان بالعاصمة الخرطوم، أمسية الأحد المقبل، بنصف ساعة عن الموعد الأول، أي في العاشرة بدلا من العاشرة والنصف، بطلب من القناة الناقلة حصريا للمنافسة «بي ان سبورتس»، وهو ما وافقت عليه اللجنة المنظمة.
			
		


..المؤكد أن اتلوقت ده مزعج  جدا بالنسبة للجمهور  ربما أثر فى عدد الحضور خصوصا واليوم يوم أحد لا خميس لا جمعة ...ونقول  فووووق فوووووق مريخنا  فوووووق وتكتر العوارض والزعيــــــــم  يزيد قوة ان شاء الله ..ان شاء الله النصر للزعيــــــــــــــــم  يااااارب تنصر الزعيـــــــــــــــــم  وتثلج صدور الصفوة ياااارب ..
                        	*

----------


## نور الخطيب

*حبايبي الحلوين . عبد المنعم خليفة ..أيمن عكود ..كســـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــلاوي ..يسعدكم  ربي دنيا وآخرة ويفرحنا ويثلج صدورنا  جميعا  بنصر  الزعيـــــــــــــــــم  ان شاء الله ..رائعون انتم ما في ذلك شك ..
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الباشا وبلة ينضمان لتدريبات المريخ

 




انضم ثنائي المريخ القائد احمد  الباشا وبلة جابة بجانب الثلاثي ايهاب زغبير وبخيت خميس ومجدي عبد اللطيف  لتدريبات الفريق استعدادا لمواجهة وفاق سطيف الجزائري وكان الخماسي تم  استبعاده من رحلة الجزائر.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تألق جماعي في مران المريخ.. وغارزيتو يغلق التدريبات أمام الجمهور والإعلام			 				 		 					     
 

 عاد   المريخ إلى التدريبات استعداداً للمباراة المهمة التي تنتظره أمام وفاق   سطيف الأحد المقبل بالقلعة الحمراء وتدرب الفريق في السابعة من مساء أمس   بإستاده وسط حضور جماهيري غفير شجع اللاعبين بحرارة غير أن غارزيتو طلب من   الجماهير الصمت لأنه بحاجة للتركيز في هذه التدريبات نظراً لأهمية  المباراة  التي تنتظر الفريق أمام وفاق سطيف وظهر اللاعبون بمستوى مميز في  المران  أثبتوا به رغبتهم في تخطي عقبة حامل اللقب ومواصلة المشوار بقوة في  دوري  الأبطال وشهد مران المريخ أمس تألقاً لافتاً لرمضان عجب وسالمون  وأمير كمال  وأوكراه الذي كان الأكثر تألقاً في هذه التدريبات لأنه عرف كيف  يسجل  الأهداف دون استخدام سلاح التسديد القوي بل باختيار الزاوية  المناسبة بدقة  متناهية جعلت الجماهير تتجاوب كثيراً مع الساحر الغاني .



غارزيتو يغلق التمارين أمام الجماهير والإعلام اعتباراً من اليوم
أبلغ   الفرنسي غارزيتو المدير الفني للفرقة الحمراء الجماهير والإعلاميين بأن   تدريبات الفريق ستكون مغلقة أمام الجميع اعتباراً من اليوم نظراً للمباراة   الصعبة والمهمة التي تنتظر فريقه أمام وفاق سطيف والتي يحتاج فيها لأن  يكون  فريقه في كامل تركيزه لذلك فضّل أن يعمل بهدوء بعيداً عن الجمهور  والإعلام  حتى يجهّز فريقه بالشكل المطلوب لمباراة وفاق سطيف وتمنى غارزيتو  أن تتفهم  جماهير المريخ ووسائل الإعلام المختلفة دواعي هذا القرار الذي  يصب في  المصلحة العامة للفرقة الحمراء. 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يدشّن تذاكر فئة مليون جنيه لمباراة الوفاق صباح اليوم			 				 		 					     
 
 يدشّن   مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ في العاشرة من صباح اليوم بطاقات من فئة المليون   جنيه للمقصورة الماسية والفي اي بي للمباراة الأفريقية أمام وفاق سطيف   الأحد المقبل في محاولة من المجلس لتوفير الدعم المطلوب للمسيرة الأفريقية   لفريق كرة القدم على أن تكون هذه البطاقات إلزامية لجميع أعضاء مجلس إدارة   نادي المريخ وأهاب متوكل أحمد علي نائب الأمين العام بكل الأقطاب والرموز   والمقتدرين شراء تلك البطاقات ليس من أجل حضور المباراة في المقصورة ولكن   لدعم المسيرة الأفريقية للمريخ وأكد متوكل أحمد علي نائب سكرتير النادي  أن  بيع التذاكر سيبدأ في العاشرة من صباح اليوم بالمكتب التنفيذي لنادي  المريخ  على أن يستمر البيع حتى الخامسة عصراً وينتقل في الفترة المسائية  إلى دار  نادي المريخ عقب صلاة المغرب وحتى منتصف الليل مؤكداً أن الفرصة  ستكون  سانحة أمام كل من لديه الرغبة في دعم مسيرة نادي المريخ  بشراء  تلك التذاكر متوقعاً أن تحقق عائداً مجزياً يسهم في دعم المسيرة  الأفريقية  للمريخ وأكد متوكل ثقتهم الكبيرة في محبي نادي المريخ وراهن على  قدرتهم في  إنجاح هذا المشروع البسيط الذي يمكن أن يدعم خزانة المريخ  بمبلغ مقدر  يساعد المجلس في تحمل تبعات السفر والإقامة بالجزائر.  
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ ينتظم في معسكر اليوم			 				 		 					     
 
 يدخل   المريخ في معسكر مغلق اعتباراً من اليوم بفندق روينا يستمر حتى موعد   مباراة وفاق سطيف الأحد المقبل، وكان غارزيتو خيّر اللاعبين ما بين قضاء   ليلة الأمس مع أسرهم أو الانضمام للمعسكر وبعد التفاكر مع راجي وعلاء اقتنع   غارزيتو بالسماح لجميع اللاعبين بقضاء الليلة    مع أسرهم على أن ينتظموا  في معسكر مغلق عقب التدريب المسائي لأن مباراة  وفاق سطيف باتت وشيكة  وتحدث غارزيتو مع اللاعبين عقب نهاية التدريب عن  ضرورة الالتزام التام  بالبرنامج الذي وضعه لهذه المباراة حتى يضمن ظهور  فريقه بصورة جيدة تكفل  له الحصول على نقاط المباراة. 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عقدت اللجنة المنظمة لمباراة  المريخ ووفاق سطيف الجزائري  اجتماعا ظهر  الاربعاء  بقاعة الاجتماعات بالاتحاد السوداني , للمباراة المقررة فى  العاشرة   مساء يوم الاحد المقبل .. 
الاجتماع تم برئاسة  د. حسن ابوجبل الامين العام  للاتحاد بحضور عدد من التنفيذين بالاتحاد العام والمحلي يتقدمهم السيد علي  الامين وابوالقاسم العوض وعبدالعظيم  وحضر من جانب المريخ السيد متوكل احمد علي  نائب الامين العام والمنسق الأعلامي سالم سعيد بحضور ممثل الشركة الراعية  فايف سبورت   هشام جمعة وممثل الشرطة العقيد الشبلي ابوعاقلة .

  تم الاتفاق على الضوابط المنظمة لللمباراة حسب متطلبات الاتحاد الافريقي  (الكاف) وتحديد فئات دخول المباراة وتنظيم عملية الدخول ومنافشة الخطة  الامنية للمباراة .
 اطمئنت اللجنة على  ترتيب حضور واستقبال الحكام  والمراقبين والفريق الضيف , 
الحكام والمراقبين تم الحجز لهم فى فندق   السلام روتانا , كما سيصل  فريق وفاق  سطيف  يوم الجمعة  7 اغسطس فى  السابعة والنصف  مساء و قام بالحجز  بفندق كورنثيا.

 تم الاتفاق على  ان يكون الاجتماع الامني يوم  السبت  فى  الساعة الحادية  عشر ظهر     والاجتماع الفني الساعة الثانية عشرة  والساعة الواحدة  المؤتمر الصحفي  الذى يسبق المباراة .







*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أبوجريشة: على الجميع تهيئة الأجواء أمام غارزيتو لتجهيز الفريق بشكل مثالي للقاء الوفاق

طالب  الكابتن عادل أبوجريشة مدير الكرة السابق بنادي المريخ جماهير الأحمر  والأقلام الحمراء أن تمنح الفرنسي غارزيتو الفرصة الكاملة لتجهيز فريقه  بهدوء لمباراة وفاق سطيف حتى يتمكن من أداء مهامه بدرجة عالية من التركيز  لأن غارزيتو مدرب بدرجة خبير ويعرف كيف يحضّر فريقه جيداً للمباريات  الأفريقية الكبيرة وأضاف: معرفة غارزيتو بالكرة الجزائرية تسهّل كثيراً من  مهمة المريخ في تحقيق الفوز على الوفاق ولكن هذا لا يعني أن المريخ سيفوز  على الوفاق بكل سهولة لأن المباراة ستكون صعبة للغاية وستحتاج لدرجة عالية  من الحذر والتركيز من اللاعبين والجهاز الفني لقيادتها للنتيجة التي تضع  المريخ على الطريق الصحيح.
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*غارزيتو يخصص المران للتكتيك ويجتمع بالمدينة.. والجماهير تشجع اللاعبين


استهل المريخ تحضيراته لمواجهة وفاق سطيف الجزائري في الجولة الرابعة من مباريات المجموعة الثانية لدوري أبطال أفريقيا يوم الأحد المقبل، وأدى الفريق الأحمر مرانا على ملعبه مساء أمس استمر لمدة ساعتين وأكثر، عمل من خلالها الجهاز الفني على التدريبات التكتيكية عبر الحواجز والعلامات، وشارك في المران كل اللاعبين في الفريق عدا لاعب الطرف الأيمن بلة جابر والحارس جمال سالم.. وخصص الفرنسي مساحة واسعة من التدريب للتكتيك، إضافة إلى تدريبات العكسيات والتسديد.. وعقب نهاية المران عقد الفرنسي جلسة خاصة استمرت قرابة 20 دقيقة مع بكري المدينة، أكد له خلالها ضرورة أن يكون في قمة الجاهزية ليلة الأحد، وكانت جماهير مقدرة حضرت المران وهتفت للاعبين.
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*فيصل العجب: القتال بالجمهور قبل اللاعبين 




أكد قدامى لاعبي المريخ تواجدهم في خندق واحد مع زملائهم اللاعبين الحاليين للمريخ قبل مباراتهم المقبلة أمام وفاق سطيف الجزائري.. وشدد قائد المريخ السابق فيصل العجب على ضرورة القتال أمام الفريق الجزائري بالجمهور قبل اللاعبين.. وأضاف: (مباراة الأحد مباراة جماهير.. المريخ يلعب أمام فريق صعب.. وقد يكون الوفاق فقد كثيرا من قوته ولكن يبقى من المنتمين للمدرسة الشمال إفريقية التي ظلت تمثل لنا عقدة كبيرة في السنوات الماضية.. لذلك لابد من التوحد خلف الفريق ومؤازرة اللاعبين طوال الـ(90) دقيقة من أجل تحقيق الفوز خاصة وأن الفوز سيقوي من حظوظ الفريق في الترقي لدور الأربعة.
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*وصول “100 فوفوزيلا” وستة أعلام كبيرة


في إطار تفاعل كل التنظيمات الجماهيرية المريخية وصفحاتها على مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي، خصوصاً (الفيس بوك والواتس اب).. انتشر بالأمس وعلى نطاق واسع جداً نشيد (مريخي أنا الانتماء) ليتم حفظه وترديده في مباراة وفاق سطيف يوم الأحد المقبل.. ورصدت (الزاوية) الانتشار الكثيف للنشيد سيما عبر (الواتس اب).. وتبنت التنظيمات المريخية توزيع النشيد وتشغيله عبر الإذاعة الداخلية لاستاد المريخ منذ تدريب الأمس وفي كل التدريبات المقبلة ويوم المباراة.
من جانبهم.. سيؤدي ألتراس الجوارح بروفتهم التشجيعية الختامية عصر الجمعة القادم بالقلعة الحمراء وقبيل انطلاق التدريب الرئيسي للفريق.. وأكمل أعضاء الأولتراس تجهيز (تيفو) سيكون مختلفاً هذه المرة.
وقامت صحيفة (المريخ) بمنتدى (كوورة سودانية) بتقديم (100) فوفوزيلا لتوزيعها على جمهور المريخ قبل المباراة، كما ستقوم الصحيفة بتوفير ستة أعلام بمقاسات كبيرة للغاية جاري العمل على طباعتها.
وأمس عقدت لجنة التعبئة اجتماعاً بدار النادي.. وتم تكوين عدة لجان لمباراة الوفاق.. أبرزها لجنة الحشد ولجنة الخدمات ولجنة إعلامية ولجنة لاستقبال الروابط من الولايات.. ولجنة تزيين الشوارع بالأعلام الأصفر والأحمر.. ولجنة مراقبة الأبواب والمندسين وسط جمهور المريخ.. ولجنة المعدات.. وستكون التعبئة المريخية في حالة اجتماعات متواصلة حتى يوم السبت المقبل.
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*إغلاق تدريب المريخ اليوم من الجمهور والإعلام 




قرر الجهاز الفني للمريخ قفل التدريب مساء اليوم في السابعة مساءً في القلعة الحمراء، وأعلم الفرنسي غارزيتو الصحفيين أنه يحتاج إلى بعض التركيز في تدريب اليوم، وقال: نستسمح جماهيرنا ووسائل الإعلام منحنا حصة تدريب اليوم مغلقة للتركيز أكثر، حتى نستكمل الأمور اللازمة للمباراة المقبلة أمام وفاق سطيف، على أن يعود الجمهور والإعلام بصورة طبيعية لمتابعة التدريبات غدا وتغطيتها بصورة طبيعية.
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*غارزيتو: هناك بعض الإرهاق على اللاعبين 
أشاد الفرنسي غارزيتو المدير الفني للمريخ ببداية التحضيرات لمواجهة فريق وفاق سطيف، وقال إن اللاعبين في وضع معنوي جيد، وأضاف في تصريحاته الخاصة للزاوية: بدأنا اليوم وسنواصل بنفس النسق، سنتدرب ليومين على ملعبنا الأربعاء والخميس، على أن نتدرب في أكاديمية تقانة كرة القدم في الخرطوم مرانين الجمعة والسبت، واعتبر الفرنسي أن اللاعبين خلال مران الأمس ظهر عليهم بعض الإرهاق، متوقعا أن يستعيد اللاعبون حيويتهم في المران اليوم وأن يكونوا أكثر رغبة في التدريبات ونشاطا، مبينا أن جميع اللاعبين يعرفون أهمية المباراة المقبلة أمام وفاق سطيف وأنها تمثل خطوة مهمة في طريق التأهل لنصف النهائي من البطولة، متمنيا أن يكون الفريق في قمة الجاهزية الفنية والبدنية والمعنوية في مباراة الأحد وأن يقدم اللاعبون مباراة توازي تماما ما قدمه الفريق بالمباريات السابقة في البطولة الأفريقية، مؤكدا أنه بالنسبة لهم لا تنازل عن نقطة ليلة الأحد.
*

----------


## نور الخطيب

*https://youtu.be/Swms2T0cYZQ
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* المهمة رقم (5) 
 
  
 


بإذن الله.. سيسطر التاريخ ساعة نصرنا 
كما جرت العادة قبل كل مباراة إفريقية يخوضها المريخ بمعقله القلعة الحمراء  في النسخة الحالية من دوري أبطال أفريقيا.. أطلقت صفحة (المريخ السوداني)  التي تشهد أكبر تجمع لأنصار المريخ بموقع التواصل الاجتماعي (فيس بوك)  المهمة الخاصة بمباراة الفريق أمام وفاق سطيف الجزائري والتي حملت الرقم  (5) في قائمة مهام الأحمر القارية بملعبه وذلك بعد أن نجح الفريق في إنجاز  المهمة في اللقاءات الأربعة الفائتة التي خاضها على ملعبه أمام كل من عزام  التنزاني وكابوسكورب الأنغولي والترجي التونسي ومولودية العلمة الجزائري.
وجاء في المهمة التي أطلقتها الصفحة الأكبر والتي تخصص مساحة كبيرة لشحذ  همهم الأنصار التالي: المهمة صعبة هذه المرة، فالموعد أمام بطل إفريقيا،  ولكن ما أحلى هذه التحديات فالمريخ عند الشدة بأس يتجلى.
هيا يا جماهير الزعيم.. تجمعوا.. تجمهروا لمؤازرة زعيم عموم الأندية  السودانية، فالعدد المطلوب هذه المرة 55 ألف مشجع، كل فرد منهم يضرب بقدميه  الأرض ويُدمي يديه بالتصفيق ويرفع صوته عاليا بالهتاف (بالطول بالعرض  مريخنا يهز الأرض) حتى يُرهق حنجرته، وستكون النتيجة مُبهره بإذن الله.
المباراة لا تحمل (السكوت) أو (السكون) مباراة سيكون عنوانها الأبرز هو  (زلزلة الأرض).. فكل من يرى في نفسه الكفاءة فليسجل حضوره معنا يوم  (الزلزال) يوم الأحد.
الزلزال جاهز للنزال
مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي تروج لـ(النشيد).. صفحة (المريخ السوداني) تطلق المهمة الخامسة
(100) فوفوزيلا وستة أعلام كبيرة من صحيفة المريخ بمنتدى كوورة سودانية.. و(تيفو) الجوارح في الموعد
تم توزيعه على نطاق واسع عبر (الواتساب)
زلزال الملاعب يردد نشيد (مريخي أنا الانتماء) في مواجهة سطيف
قامت جماهير المريخ بتداول نشيد (مريخي أنا الانتماء) على نطاق واسع عبر  مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي (واتساب وفيس بوك).. حيث تم تداول الكلمات (النص)  واللحن أيضاً كمقطع صوتي وذلك حتى يتم حفظه وترديده بصورة جماعية من قبل  الأنصار قبل انطلاقة مباراة الفريق يوم الأحد القادم أمام وفاق سطيف على أن  يتم ترديده بعد ذلك بصورة دائمة في كل مباريات الفريق سواء المحلية أو  القارية.. ويتوقع أن ينتشر النشيد أكثر خلال الأيام القليلة القادمة عبر  الوسائط المختلفة من (فيس بوك) و(واتساب) إلى جانب المنتديات.. كما يتوقع  أن تحرص الكيانات الجماهيرية المختلفة على توزيع النشيد على أعضائها وينتظر  أن تكون هنالك مبادرات لطباعته وتوزيع نسخ منه للأنصار عند مداخل القلعة  الحمراء يوم المباراة.
أعدت (تيفو) بديع لموقعة الوفاق
(الجوارح) تؤدي البروفة الأخيرة عصر الجمعة
ظل ألتراس جوارح المريخ في حالة اجتماع متواصلة طيلة الأيام الفائتة لتحضير  نفسه وإعداد العدة لموقعة الأحد القادم أمام وفاق سطيف في الجولة الرابعة  من دوري أبطال إفريقيا.. ويحضر جوارح المريخ أنفسهم لتقديم ملحمة تشجيعية  مميزة في المدرجات وإشعال الجهة الشرقية من الملعب بالتشجيع الداوي  والمتواصل والأهازيج طوال زمن المباراة.. وسيؤدي ألتراس الجوارح بروفة  التشجيع الأخيرة لمباراة الوفاق عصر الجمعة القادم بالقلعة الحمراء.. حيث  سيكمل الألتراس خلال تلك البروفة الترتيبات الأخيرة للموقعة وسيكمل تفاصيل  الدخلة التي سيقوم الألتراس بتنفيذها قبل انطلاقة المباراة.. وأنجز ألتراس  الجوارح خلال الأسابيع الفائتة ترتيبات (تيفو) بديع يتوقع أن يجذب الأضواء  خلال مباراة وفاق سطيف.
اجتماعات متواصلة لتجمع الروابط
بعد أن كون لجانه من خلال الاجتماع الذي عقده بدار النادي مساء الأحد  الفائت.. وبعد أن قام باستئجار استراحة بالقرب من دار النادي لمدة عشرة  أيام لإكمال الترتيبات لموقعة الأحد.. ظل تجمع روابط المريخ في حالة  اجتماعات متواصلة ويومية بعد أن أعلن حالة الاستنفار القصوى ووزع الأدوار  لإنجاز كل المطلوبات التي تجعل التجمع يلعب دوراً مهما وكبيراً في موقعة  الأحد أمام وفاق سطيف.. وبدأ تجمع الروابط في تجهيز الطبول والنوبات  والنحاس.. كما يجري الإعداد لـ(تيفو) فريد من نوعه.
وظل التجمع في حالة تواصل مستمر مع مختلف الروابط سيما روابط الولايات  لاستقبالها يوم الأحد وتنظيم عملية الدخول وتوزيع الأدوار في قلعة النار  والانتصار حتى تأتي المساندة الجماهيرية بالشكل الذي يوفر دفعة معنوية قوية  للفرقة الحمراء.
بواسطة العضو أبو حرم
100 فوفوزيلا وستة أعلام كبيرة من صحيفة المريخ بمنتدى كوورة سودانية
كعادتها دوماً.. لم يكن من الممكن أن تكون صحيفة المريخ بمنتدى (كوورة  سودانية) غائبة عن المشهد الأحمر قبل موقعة الأحد التاريخية بعد أن ظلت  الصحيفة حاضرة بقوة في كل المحافل الحمراء وبعد أن درجت على تقديم كل أشكال  الدعم سواء المادي أو العيني أو المعنوي للكيان.. ستقوم صحيفة المريخ  بواسطة العضو المميز محمد ياسر الشهير بـ(أبو حرم) بتوفير عدد (100)  فوفوزيلا لتقديمها لجمهور المريخ قبل المباراة كما ستقوم الصحيفة بواسطة  أبو حرم أيضاً بتوفير ستة أعلام بمقاسات كبيرة للغاية جاري العمل على  طباعتها هذه الأيام حيث يتوقع أن تغطي تلك الأعلام مساحات كبيرة من  المدرجات.
 التعبئة تستنفر قواعدها وتبدأ التحضير باجتماع حاشد
أعلنت لجنة التعبئة المريخية حالة الطوارئ وبدأت في استنفار قواعدها  استعداداً لموقعة الأحد.. حيث بدأت اللجنة تحضيراتها باجتماع حاشد بدار  النادي مساء أمس بحضور قادة اللجنة وعدد كبير من أنصار الأحمر للتفاكر حول  الكيفية المثلى لتوفير أقوى وأفضل مساندة جماهيرية للمريخ في موقعة الأحد  ولإعادة ملاحم زلزال الملاعب التاريخية في التشجيع.. وتبذل لجنة التعبئة  مجهودات كبيرة ومقدرة لتوفير معينات وأدوات التشجيع من طبول ودفوف ونوبات  ونحاس إلى جانب الحرص على توزيع الأدوار بشكل جيد ليغطي التشجيع كل أرجاء  القلعة الحمراء.
(ساس وأساس) ترتب في صمت للمواجهة الحاسمة
ترتب مجموعة (مريخاب ساس وأساس) في صمت ومن خلف الكواليس لموقعة الأحد  القادم.. حيث ظلت المجموعة في حالة اجتماعات متواصلة في الأيام الفائتة  وترتب للظهور بمظهر غاية في التميز يخطف الأنظار في مدرجات القلعة الحمراء  في مباراة وفاق سطيف القادمة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جمال سالم يصل الخرطوم فجراً ويبلغ الجهاز الإداري بتأخره			 				 		 					     
 
 أبلغ   اليوغندي جمال سالم حامي عرين الفرقة الحمراء الجهاز الإداري بالمريخ   بظروف خاصة حالت دون عودته في الموعد المتفق عليه حيث كان من المؤمل أن يصل   جمال سالم إلى الخرطوم فجر أمس ليشارك في أول مران للفريق بعد العودة   للفاشر لكن جمال سيصل فجر اليوم    وسيشارك في التدريب المسائي بصورة  طبيعية وسيخضعه الجهاز الفني لتمارين  عنيفة من أجل التأكد من جاهزيته حيث  يعول الأحمر كثيراً على العملاق  اليوغندي في المباراة الأفريقية الصعبة  التي تنتظره أمام وفاق سطيف. 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* اجتماع خاص لمجلس المريخ لمباراة سطيف 
 
 
 
 

يعقد مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ اجتماعاً في الساعة الثانية من ظهر اليوم..  سيخصص بكامله للحديث عن الترتيبات الإدارية والفنية والجماهيرية لمباراة  الفريق المهمة أمام وفاق سطيف يوم الأحد المقبل في الجولة الرابعة من دور  المجموعتين لدوري أبطال أفريقيا.. وسيقوم المجلس بتكوين لجنة مريخية  لمتابعة كافة التفاصيل المتعلقة بالمباراة لإحاطة المجلس بكل ما يستجد  استعداداً لهذه المباراة.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عمر بخيت في إفادات مهمة : جلوسي على مقاعد البدلاء يحفّزني على أداء التدريبات بقوة
كل العناصر في كامل الجاهزية.. والتنافس الشريف في مصلحة المريخ



شمس الدين الأمين

دافع الكابتن عمر بخيت نجم وسط المريخ عن نتيجة التعادل التي عاد بها المريخ في مباراته الأخيرة أمام السلاطين ورأى أن هناك جملة أسباب فرضت التعادل على الأحمر في مقدمتها الإرهاق واللعب الضاغط بعد أن لعب المريخ مباراتين في الممتاز في غضون 72 ساعة وأسوأ من ذلك الأرضية التي أعاقت حركة اللاعبين ومنعتهم من اتباع أسلوب التمرير القصير الممرحل وتعهد عمر بظهور الفريق بشكل مختلف تماماً في مباراته المقبلة أمام الوفاق كما تحدث عن الكثير الذي نطالعه عبر السطور التالية.

طالب عمر بخيت بعدم التخوف من تعثر المريخ في مباراته الأخيرة في الممتاز أمام السلاطين واستبعد أن تؤدي نتيجة التعادل التي انتهت عليها تلك المباراة إلى آثار سلبية في مباراة وفاق سطيف وأضاف: التعثر أمام السلاطين يعني التألق أمام وفاق سطيف لأن هذه النتيجة وضعت اللاعبين على المحك وفرضت عليهم أن يلعبوا باجتهاد كبير حتى يقنعوا جماهيرهم بأن ما حدث في ملعب النقعة كان بسبب سوء أرضية الملعب والإرهاق وأن المريخ عندما يكون في الوضع الطبيعي وفي ملعب جيد لا يستطيع أي فريق أن يصمد أمامه وأشار عمر إلى أن التعادل لن يحرم المريخ من صدارة الممتاز مؤكداً أن الصدارة الحمراء ستتواصل حتى استعادة لقب الدوري الممتاز.

نحترم الوفاق كثيراً

نفى عمر بخيت بشدة أن يكون تعثر الأحمر بالتعادل أمام السلاطين بسبب الاستهتار وعدم احترام المنافس وقال إنهم يتعاملون مع كل الخصوم باحترام كبير ولا يعرفون الاستهتار مطلقاً وتمنى أن نتجاوز ما حدث في مباراة مريخ الفاشر لأن هناك تحدي أكبر ينتظر الفرقة الحمراء أمام وفاق سطيف وأضاف: نحترم بطل النسخة الأخيرة من دوري الأبطال كثيراً ولكن لن نمنحه أكثر من حقه ولا نخشى مواجهته لأننا لم نتخوف منه وهو يلعب بأرضه ووسط جماهيره وباذن الله سيكون المريخ في الموعد وسيظهر في مباراة الوفاق بمستوى أفضل بكثير من الذي كان عليه في مباراتي اتحاد العاصمة وسطيف بالجزائر لأن المريخ استفاد من إعداده بالخرطوم ومن أداء مباراتين في الدوري الممتاز في حين أن وفاق سطيف في راحة تامة بسبب انتهاء الدوري في الجزائر ولذلك أتوقع أن يكون المريخ في وضع فني وبدني أفضل بكثير من منافسه الجزائري.

الجزائري سيكون شرساً للغاية

نفى عمر بخيت أن تكون مباراة وفاق سطيف مصيرية للمريخ وقال إن هذه المباراة قد تكون كذلك بالنسبة للفريق الجزائري لأنه خسر بالتعادل على أرضه وموقفه لم يعد يحتمل أي خسارة جديدة وبالتالي سيكون تحت ضغط لا مثيل له عندما يلعب في مواجهة المريخ وحذّر عمر من خطورة وفاق سطيف خارج أرضه ذاكراً أن هذا الفريق ومهما يكن من أمره في النهاية فريق بطولات ويستطيع أن يقلب الطاولة في أي لحظة لذلك علينا أن نتحسب جيداً لوفاق سطيف لأنه سيكون في أشرس حالاته في هذه المباراة التي يحتاج فيها للفوز بشدة وتمنى عمر بخيت التعامل مع المباراة بدرجة عالية من التركيز مع ضرورة الاستفادة من كل الفرص المتاحة لأن هذه المباراة وفي ظل الضغوط التي تصاحبها ستشهد القليل من الفرص والتي تتطلب الكثير من التركيز من أجل الاستفادة من تلك الفرص في حسم نتيجة المباراة في وقتٍ مناسب.

جماهير المريخ لا تحتاج لوصية

رأى عمر بخيت ان العامل الحاسم الذي يمكن أن يرجّح كفة المريخ في مباراته أمام وفاق سطيف قاعدته الجماهيرية العريضة التي قالت كلمتها بقوة في كل المباريات الأفريقية ورجحّت كفة فريقها ودفعته لتحقيق الانتصار وأضاف: من حُسن الحظ أن للمريخ جماهير وفية تناصره بقوة في كل مبارياته وظلت تضرب المثل الأعلى في التشجيع والمساندة في المباريات الأفريقية لذلك أنا واثق من أن الجماهير الحمراء لن تكون بحاجة إلى وصية من أحد وستأخذ موقعها في المدرجات وتناصر الفريق بقوة حتى يحقق النصر ويحصل على النقاط الثلاث والتي ستدعم كثيراً من حظوظنا في الوصول إلى نصف نهائي دوري الأبطال.

غارزيتو يقوم بعمل كبير

قال عمر بخيت إن الجهاز الفني أمامه أربعة أيام قبل مباراة وفاق سطيف يستطيع أن يقوم فيها بعمل كبير يرتّب به أوراق الفريق ويقدمه في أفضل حالاته حتى يقدم سهرة كروية ممتعة تنتهي بتفوق المريخ وحصوله على النقاط الثلاث وأضاف: غارزيتو يعرف عمله جيداً ويعرف كيف يجهّز فريقه لمثل هذه المباريات لذلك يقوم بعمل كبير حتى يكون فريقه في كامل جاهزيته لمواجهة وفاق سطيف وما يسهّل من مهمته كثيراً درجة الانسجام والتفاهم بينه واللاعبين وطاقمه المعاون ولذلك أنا واثق من أن المريخ سيكون في أفضل حالاته وسيقدم مباراة مميزة أمام الوفاق.

لست قلقاً لعدم المشاركة

وعن جلوسه على مقاعد البدلاء قال عمر بخيت: الجلوس على مقاعد البدلاء لا يحبطني بل يمنحني دافعاً قوياً لأن اتدرب بشكل أفضل حتى أكون في كامل جاهزيتي بما يسمح لي بالمشاركة مع الفريق وتقديم أفضل ماعندي وباذن الله عائد للتشكيلة الأساسية واستطيع أن أقنع المدرب بأنني وصلت لدرجة جيدة من الجاهزية تسمح لي بالمشاركة، واستحسن عمر بخيت التنافس الشرس بين اللاعبين من أجل الدخول للتشكيلة وقال إن المريخ هو المستفيد الأكبر من جاهزية جميع عناصره ومن التنافس الشريف فيما بينهم للوصول للتشكيل الأساسي.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*يبدأ البيع صباح اليوم
المريخ يدشّن تذاكر فئة مليون جنيه لمباراة الوفاق
متوكل: البطاقة فئة المليون أقل دعم يمكن تقديمه للمسيرة الأفريقية

شمس الدين الأمين

يدشّن مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ في العاشرة من صباح اليوم بطاقات من فئة المليون جنيه للمقصورة الماسية والفي اي بي للمباراة الأفريقية أمام وفاق سطيف الأحد المقبل في محاولة من المجلس لتوفير الدعم المطلوب للمسيرة الأفريقية لفريق كرة القدم على أن تكون هذه البطاقات إلزامية لجميع أعضاء مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ وأهاب متوكل أحمد علي نائب الأمين العام بكل الأقطاب والرموز والمقتدرين شراء تلك البطاقات ليس من أجل حضور المباراة في المقصورة ولكن لدعم المسيرة الأفريقية للمريخ.

أكد متوكل أحمد علي نائب الأمين العام اكتمال كل الترتيبات المتعلقة بطرح بطاقات للمقصورة بفئة مليون جنيه مبيناً أن هذه البطاقة ستكون ملزمة لجميع أعضاء مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ باعتبارها أقل دعم يمكن تقديمه لدعم المسيرة الأفريقية التي تكلّف الكثير من المال مبيناً أن المريخ ظل لثلاثة أسابيع في الجزائر وتحمّل الكثير من تكلفة السفر والإقامة والإعاشة والحوافز والنثريات ومازالت تنتظره رحلة أخرى للجزائر الأمر الذي يفرض على كل أبناء نادي المريخ تقدم الصفوف والإسهام في دعم ناديهم وناشد متوكل كل الأقطاب والرموز بضرورة الحرص على شراء هذه البطاقات حتى يسهموا في دعم المسيرة الأفريقية للمريخ مؤكداً أن الغرض من شراء هذه البطاقات ليس متابعة المباراة من المقصورة بقدر ما هو دعم قليل للمريخ حتى يواصل مشواره الأفريقي بقوة.

البيع العاشرة صباحاً

أكد متوكل أن بيع البطاقات سيبدأ في العاشرة من صباح اليوم بالمكتب التنفيذي لنادي المريخ على أن يستمر البيع حتى الخامسة عصراً وينتقل في الفترة المسائية إلى دار نادي المريخ عقب صلاة المغرب وحتى منتصف الليل مؤكداً أن الفرصة ستكون سانحة أمام كل من لديه الرغبة في دعم مسيرة نادي المريخ بشراء تلك البطاقات متوقعاً أن تحقق عائداً مجزياً يسهم في دعم المسيرة الأفريقية للمريخ وأكد متوكل ثقتهم الكبيرة في محبي نادي المريخ وراهن على قدرتهم في إنجاح هذا المشروع البسيط الذي يمكن أن يدعم خزانة المريخ بمبلغ مقدر يساعد المجلس في تحمل تبعات السفر والإقامة بالجزائر.

الفئات الأخرى عادية

قال متوكل إن بقية الفئات الأخرى مثل طابق شاخور والمدرجات والمساطب الشعبية لا جديد فيها وستكون بنفس الفئات السابقة لأن المريخ حريص على إتاحة الفرصة لكل مشجعيه لأخذ موقعهم في الإستاد ومناصرة الفريق بقوة في مباراته الأفريقية أمام وفاق سطيف، واستبعد متوكل أن يؤثر التوقيت الجديد للمباراة في العاشرة ليلاً على الحضور الجماهيري مشيراً إلى أن المريخ كان حريصاً على إقامة المباراة في الزمن المعتاد الثامنة مساءً لكن القناة الناقلة هي التي تتحكم في توقيت المباريات واختارت أن تُلعب في العاشرة متمنياً أن يسهم هذا التوقيت في إتاحة الفرصة لكل المشجعين في أخذ موقعهم في الإستاد وتشجيع الفريق بقوة مشيراً إلى أن الجمهور كان في السابق يحضر في وقتٍ مبكر وفي عز الظهيرة حتى يُحظى بمتابعة المباراة ولكن في ظل التوقيت الجديد يمكن أن يحضر الجمهور في توقيت مريح لمتابعتها وأشار متوكل إلى أن الاجتماع الذي ستعقده اللجنة المنظمة لمباراة المريخ ووفاق سطيف سيحدد فئات الدخول للمباراة في حين ستكون فئة المقصورة المخصصة بمليون جنيه بمعزل عن اجتماع اللجنة لأنها مبادرة من مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ تستهدف توفير الدعم المطلوب للمسيرة الأفريقية للمريخ.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الدكتور أسامة حافظ الشاذلي:مجموعة المريخ ستقدم البطل الحقيقي لأفريقيا



أكد   الدكتور أسامة حافظ الشاذلي عضو مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ ومساعد رئيس   القطاع الرياضي أن المجموعة التي يلعب فيها الأحمر في دوري أبطال أفريقيا   تعتبر الأقوى على الاطلاق وستقدم البطل الحقيقي للنسخة الحالية من دوري   الأبطال وراهن أسامة على أن نهائي دوري الأبطال سيجمع بين فريقين من مجموعة   المريخ التي تعتبر الأقوى والأشرس بعكس المجموعة الأخرى والتي ظهرت في   أضعف حالاتها بما يساعد الفرق التي تلعب في مجموعة المريخ في التأهل على   حسابها لنهائي دوري الأبطال وأضاف: خير للمريخ أن يصل إلى نصف النهائي عبر   مجموعة قوية وشرسة حتى يضمن وصوله للنهائي ومنافسته بقوة على اللقب لذلك   ورغم المعاناة الكبيرة التي واجهتنا في هذه المجموعة سعداء جداً بالتنافس   الشرس الذي نخوضه الآن ونثق في أن اللاعبين لن يخذلونا وسيواصل الأحمر   مشواره بقوة حتى يضع نفسه مع الأربعة الكبار وأبان الشاذلي أن المريخ  ظل  يلعب جميع مبارياته الأفريقية في مواجهة التحكيم قبل المنافسين ورغم  ذلك  تواصلت مسيرة الأحمر بقوة وأصبح حتى الآن المرشح الأقوى للوصول إلى  دور  الأربعة، وشدّد الشاذلي على أهمية أن يحقق المريخ الفوز في مباراة  الأحد  على وفاق سطيف حتى يضعف حظوظ بطل النسخة الأخيرة في الوصول إلى دور  الأربعة  ووقتها يمكن أن يقترب المريخ أكثر من أي وقتٍ مضى نحو نصف النهائي  وتوقع  الدكتور أسامة الشاذلي أن تقوم جماهير المريخ بدور كبير ومؤثر في  تشجيع  فريقها ومساندته حتى يقول كلمته بقوة ويضع نفسه مع الأربعة الكبار،  وقلل  أسامة الشاذلي من تأثير النتيجة السلبية التي عاد بها المريخ من  الفاشر على  مباراة وفاق سطيف وقال إن هذا التعادل فيه خير كثير للمريخ حتى  يدفع نجوم  الفرقة الحمراء لتقديم أفضل مالديهم من أجل تحقيق الفوز  والحصول على النقاط  الثلاث. 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قدمها قطب المريخ محمد ياسر .. مائة فوفوزيلا من صفوة ألمانيا دعماً لموقعة سطيف

تفاعلت جماهير المريخ بدول المهجر مع الموقعة الأفريقية الصعبة التي تنتظر الأحمر أمام وفاق سطيف وتقدم الصفوف لدعم الفريق في مباراته الأفريقية حيث أعلنت جماهير المريخ بألمانيا عن دعمها لموقعة الأحد بعدد مائة فوفوزيلا لمشجعي المريخ في تلك المباراة حتى يكون صوتها الأعلى طوال زمن المباراة، وسيحرص قطب المريخ محمد ياسر الذي قدم هذا الدعم الكبير لموقعة سطيف على إحضار الفوفوزيلا بنفسه من ألمانيا لتقديمها لجماهير المريخ في مبادرة رائعة تستحق الإشادة وتفتح الباب أمام بقية الروابط في دول المهجر لتدلو بدلوها في الموقعة الأفريقية المصيرية أمام وفاق سطيف.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لقاء التعويض بعروس الرمال
الهلال يستدرج الذئاب بالأبيض 

يشهد ملعب استاد الابيض في الخامسة الا ربعاً عصر اليوم مواجهة مثيرة في  ختام مباريات الجولة 21 لدوري سوداني الممتاز في مواجهة التعويض بين هلال  الابيض والرابطة كوستي عطفاً على خسارتيهما في الجولة السابقة من الهلال  العاصمي والميرغني كسلا وسيكون لقاء اليوم اتجاه واحد ويبحث كلاهما عن  الانتصار خاصة الهلال الابيض الذي غاب عن الانتصارات جولتين بالتعادل خارج  الارض مع الميرغني والخسارة من الهلال بأمدرمان، ويعشم الرابطة في خطف  النقاط والعودة بها الى كوستي واستعادة نغمة الانتصارات بعد غياب ثلاث  جولات متتالية وكان الفريق تعثر بالتعادل أمام هلال كادوقلي بهدفين فيما  تقبل الخسارة من الميرغني في الجولة السابقة بهدف، وأكمل الفريقان  جاهزيتهما لمواجهة اليوم المثيرة ويرغب أصحاب الارض في مواصلة التفوق على  ضيوفهم على ملعب استاد الابيض ولم يعرف هلال الابيض الخسارة على ملعبه الا  في لقاء واحد في الدور الاول عندما خسر من المريخ. 

مواجهة ساخنة على الملعب العتيق
الفرسان يستقبلون الأسود بالخرطوم

يشهد ملعب استاد الخرطوم في الثامنة مساء مواجهة من العيار الثقيل بين  الأهلي الخرطوم وهلال كادوقلي وستكون النقاط هي المستهدفة عطفاً على نتائج  الفريقين في الدوري حيث يسعى اصحاب الارض لمواصلة الانتصارات ومفارقة  الخسائر بعد الفوز العريض للفريق على الامل في آخر مبارياته وكان التاج  محجوب المدير الفني للفريق اخضع عناصره لتدريبات مكثفة في فترة الراحة  ويسعى للفوز الثاني على التوالي وينتظر ان تخلو تشكيلة التاج محجوب من  المفاجآت ويقف في حراسة المرمى محمد ريحان، وفي الدفاع كل من مؤمن وتر،  وديالو، وعلى الاطراف محمد ودعة وعبد الرحيم أمبدة بجانب مدثر محمد أحمد  والنعيم محمد عثمان وخليفة أحمد وموسى الزومة وأحمد سعيد.

برهان في أول امتحان أمام الفرسان

تولى المدرب المعروف برهان تية تدريب هلال كادوقلي قبل ثلاثة أيام من  مباراة اليوم وسيكون المسؤول على اللقاء بعد توليه للمهمة رسمياً ويخضع  برهان لأول امتحان برفقة أسود الجبال ويرغب في العودة بالفريق لمربع  الانتصارات بعد غياب طويل وكان هلال كادوقلي انتظم في معسكر بالخرطوم وأدى  تدريبات قوية تأهله لمواجهة اليوم التي يخوضها في اتجاه الفوز فقط لوداع  المركز الاخير وإحداث انتفاضة حقيقية تقود الأسود لاحتلال مركز متقدم  بنهاية النسخة الحالية من المسابقة.

موقف الفرق

يبحث هلال الابيض في لقاء اليوم عن الفوز الثامن وفي رصيده 27 نقطة من 18  مواجهة فاز في سبع وتعادل في ست وخسر خمس، في المركز الخامس للترتيب العام،  أما الرابطة كوستي في المركز الثالث عشر برصيد 18 نقطة من أربعة انتصارات  وستة تعادلات وعشر خسائر، وفي مباراة استاد الخرطوم يدخل الأهلي في المركز  الثاني عشر برصيد 19 نقطة من خمسة انتصارات واربعة تعادلات وعشر خسائر فيما  يحتل خصمه هلال كادوقلي المركز الاخير برصيد 13 نقطة من 19 مباراة فاز في  ثلاث فقط وتعادل في أربع وخسر 12 لقاء.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*في مران الفرقة الحمراء أمس
الجماهير تتفاعل مع لمسات أوكراه وغارزيتو يطالبها بالتزام الصمت
الفرنسي ينصب المصيدة لإيقاف هجوم الوفاق ويركّز على العكسيات للتسجيل

وائل السر

عاد  المريخ إلى التدريبات استعداداً للمباراة المهمة التي تنتظره أمام وفاق  سطيف الأحد المقبل بالقلعة الحمراء وتدرب الفريق في السابعة من مساء أمس  بإستاده وسط حضور جماهيري غفير شجع اللاعبين بحرارة غير أن غارزيتو طلب من  الجماهير الصمت لأنه بحاجة للتركيز في هذه التدريبات نظراً لأهمية المباراة  التي تنتظر الفريق أمام وفاق سطيف وظهر اللاعبون بمستوى مميز في المران  أثبتوا به رغبتهم في تخطي عقبة حامل اللقب ومواصلة المشوار بقوة في دوري  الأبطال.

بدأ المران الذي شارك فيه 27 لاعباً ولم يتخلف منه غير  الحارس جمال سالم وبلة جابر بمحاضرة من غارزيتو استمرت لعشر دقائق تحدث  فيها مع اللاعبين عن ضرورة التركيز في هذه التدريبات التي يأمل من خلالها  في وضع الرسم التكتيكي المناسب الذي يعين الفريق على تخطي منافسه الجزائري  مطالباً بضرورة تناسي ما حدث في مباراة مريخ الفاشر والتركيز في كل  التدريبات المقبلة حتى يكون الفريق في وضع جيد يمكّنه من تقديم أفضل مالديه  أمام السطايفة وبعد ذلك أخضع اللاعبين لتمارين لياقة بالعلامات وتمارين  على كيفية تنفيذ الكرات المعكوسة أمام المرمى من الجهتين اليمنى واليسرى  على أن يتولى المهاجمون ترجمتها إلى أهداف ووضح من خلال المران أن غارزيتو  يرغب في الاعتماد على سلاح الكرات المعكوسة لضرب التكتل الدفاعي المتوقع من  الفريق المنافس حيث ركّز في الجُمل التكتيكية التي درّب عليها اللاعبين  على بناء الهجمة من الوسط إلى الأطراف مع إرسال الكرة عكسية أمام المرمى  ليتم التسجيل بطريقتين إما بتحويلها رأسية مباشرةً في المرمى أو تهيئتها من  قبل المهاجمين للقادمين من الخلف للتسجيل بسلاح التسديد القوي حيث وضح أن  غارزيتو يريد أن يستخدم كل الحيل الهجومية في الوصول إلى شباك منافسه  الجزائري ودرّب اللاعبين كذلك على التسديد القوي من خارج منطقة الجزاء  واستغرقت هذه التدريبات فترة ليست بالقصيرة وشهدت هذه التمارين تألقاً  لافتاً لرمضان عجب وسالمون وأمير كمال وأوكراه الذي كان الأكثر تألقاً في  هذه التدريبات لأنه عرف كيف يسجل الأهداف دون استخدام سلاح التسديد القوي  بل باختيار الزاوية المناسبة بدقة متناهية جعلت الجماهير تتجاوب كثيراً مع  الساحر الغاني.

تقسيمة ساخنة

قسّم غارزيتو اللاعبين لثلاث  مجموعات ودرّب المدافعين على كيفية نصب مصيدة التسلل بصورة مثالية ومن ثم  أجرى تقسيمة بمشاركة مجموعتين وشهدت هذه التدريبات تألقاً لافتاً لأوكراه  وابراهيم محجوب وعلاء الدين يوسف غير أن الساحر الغاني كان النجم الأميز  على الإطلاق في المران وتحرك في مساحات واسعة بلياقة بدنية وذهنية ممتازة  وبلمسات ساحرة تجاوبت معها الجماهير كثيراً وهتفت باسم أوكراه غير أن  غارزيتو طلب من الجماهير التزام الصمت حتى تساعد اللاعبين على أداء  التدريبات التي تسبق مباراة وفاق سطيف بدرجة عالية من التركيز وكان غارزيتو  احتج على هتاف الجماهير مع انطلاقة التدريب وتصفيقهم للاعبين وطالبهم  بالتزام الصمت التام لأن هذه التدريبات لا تحقق الفائدة المرجوة الا اذا  كانت بدرجة عالية من التركيز بعيداً عن تأثير الجماهير ومن ثم اتخذ غارزيتو  قراره بإغلاق التدريبات اعتباراً من اليوم أمام الجماهير والإعلام الأمر  الذي يكشف حجم اهتمام المدير الفني بموقعة وفاق سطيف ورغبته في قيادة  الفريق لتحقيق الفوز حتى يضمن تقدمه أكثر في سباق التأهل إلى نصف نهائي  دوري أبطال أفريقيا.

معسكر مغلق اعتباراً من اليوم

كان  غارزيتو يرغب في دخول اللاعبين معسكراً مغلقاً عقب نهاية المران المسائي  لكنه لاحقاً خيّر اللاعبين ما بين قضاء الليلة مع أسرهم أو الانضمام  للمعسكر وبعد التفاكر مع راجي وعلاء اقتنع غارزيتو بالسماح لجميع اللاعبين  بقضاء الليلة مع أسرهم على أن ينتظموا في معسكر مغلق عقب التدريب المسائي  لأن مباراة وفاق سطيف باتت وشيكة وتحدث غارزيتو مع اللاعبين عقب نهاية  التدريب عن ضرورة الالتزام التام بالبرنامج الذي وضعه لهذه المباراة حتى  يضمن ظهور فريقه بصورة جيدة تكفل له الحصول على نقاط المباراة.

تمارين عنيفة للمعز ومصطفى

أخضع  مدرب الحراس نيكولاس المعز محجوب ومحمد المصطفى لتمارين شاقة وعنيفة ومضى  المعز قدماً في مشوار الإجادة والتألق ونجح في التصدي للعديد من التسديدات  القوية في التدريبات التي أجراها غارزيتو للاعبين باستخدام سلاح التسديد  القوي من خارج منطقة الجزاء وأثبت المعز درجة عالية من الجاهزية تمكّنه من  أخذ موقعه في تشكيلة الفريق متى ما احتاجه الجهاز الفني.

حاتم يشيد بجدية الإعداد

أشاد  الكابتن حاتم محمد أحمد عضو مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ وعضو القطاع الرياضي  بجدية تحضيرات الفرقة الحمراء للمباراة المهمة أمام وفاق سطيف مشيراً إلى  أن اللاعبين أدوا أول تدريب بعد العودة من الفاشر بشهية مفتوحة وبلياقة  بدنية ممتازة متوقعاً أن تأخذ التدريبات طابع الجدية أكثر بعد أن باتت  مباراة وفاق سطيف وشيكة وجدد حاتم ثقتهم الكبيرة في اللاعبين والجهاز الفني  وراهن على قدرة المريخ في تقديم مباراة كبيرة أمام وفاق سطيف تكفل له  تحقيق الفوز والحصول على النقاط الثلاث.

علاء الدين يقدم أفضل مالديه ويقود الدفاع

ظهر  علاء الدين يوسف بصورة مميزة للغاية في جميع التدريبات التي أجراها  غارزيتو وكان الأبرز على الاطلاق في تدريبات نصب مصيدة التسلل بفضل خبراته  الطويلة التي ساعدته على التمركز الصحيح كما أجاد علاء استخلاص الكرات  المشتركة بسلاح الانقضاض القوي والحاسم وكان من أبرز اللاعبين في المران  وظهر بلياقة بدنية وذهنية ممتازة أكد بها قدرته مع زملائه في تأمين المنطقة  الخلفية بصورة مثالية.

أوكراه لا يرغب في الجلوس على مقاعد البدلاء

في  جميع المباريات الأفريقية التي خاضها المريخ ظل أوكراه يبحث عن فرصة  المشاركة منذ البداية دون جدوى حيث يظهر في أفضل الأحوال كبديل لكنه يرغب  بشدة في أخذ موقعه في مباراة حامل اللقب لأن أوكراه كان النجم الأبرز على  الاطلاق في الفترة الأخيرة وظهر بصورة مميزة للغاية في مران الفريق أمس  وتحرك في كل شبر من الملعب وتجاوبت الجماهير كثيراً مع لمساته الساحرة  وقدراته الفنية العالية وطالبت بإقحامه منذ البداية سيما وأن كل المباريات  التي شارك فيها الإيفواري ديديه لم يثبت من خلالها أنه بأفضل من أوكرا وحال  أقدم غارزيتو على إشراك الساحر الغاني إلى جوار المدينة يستطيع المريخ أن  يهدد وفاق سطيف بقوة أكبر بسلاح السرعة الفائقة.

ضفر يقترب من تعويض غياب راجي

ظهر  أحمد ضفر بشكل جيد في مران الفريق أمس ونفّذ كل ما طلبه منه غارزيتو خاصة  في تمارين الكرات المعكوسة التي أبدع في تحويلها إلى أهداف بسلاح الضربات  الرأسية مع إجادته للتسجيل من خارج المنطقة وتقدم ضفر بدرجة كبيرة ليأخذ  موقعه في التشكيل الأساسي حتى يعوّض غياب راجي لأن غارزيتو يرى في ضفر  اللاعب الذي يستطيع أن يقوم بأدوار مزدوجة مابين المساندة الدفاعية  والهجومية حتى يقوم وسط المريخ بدوره على أكمل وجه في ممارسة اللعب الضاغط  على المنافس.
*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*مشكور يا زعيم
                        	*

----------

